
OpenFaaS on DigitalOcean Kubernetes Without Tiller - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas-incubator/install-doks/
======
pratio
I understand using server-less infra on aws, gcp or azure but what are the
cost benefits of doing this on a self managed instance? You still have to
provision a node or nodes and maintain a consistent uptime. Don't you also
need to make sure that you have failover nodes etc?. Or maybe i am missing
something

~~~
alexellisuk
I explore the differences between Serverless 1.0 and 2.0 in this video ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXm-
oHi5Mg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXm-oHi5Mg)

